# Deere 1020 Power Steering Pump Trouble



## Coulston's Cove (Jul 2, 2020)

My early Deere 1020 has 2 hydraulic pumps: 1 for power steering and 1 for everything else. Handy...except that the power steering pump has broken twice in under 55 hours, (over)filling the crankcase with hydraulic oil. The first time I had it rebuilt using JD parts & labor. I want to avoid the expense of a remanufactured pump ($1000+!). Is is possible to plumb the power steering to the other, main pump? Advisable? It has a loader, so a belt-driven pump apparently won't work.


----------

